# The Imposters - out March 2022!



## Toby Frost (Feb 17, 2022)

I've decided to self-publish my novel The Imposters. It's an SF adventure about two very mismatched spies trying to find where a master-criminal hid his loot. I'm planning to bring it out in mid-March, all things going as planned. It'll be available in paperback and for download on Amazon.

Claire at Autumn Sky has done a great cover.







Bonus points to anyone who recognises the title font!


----------



## Justin Swanton (Feb 20, 2022)

I recognised the font but couldn't put a name to it, so I cheated, using nefarious means to identify it. Excludes me from the bonus points I suppose.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Feb 24, 2022)

Just by the title I could hear the theme to the classic Avengers TV series. The cover reinforced it. Good luck.


----------



## Toby Frost (Feb 24, 2022)

Thanks Brian! That spying-meets-science-fiction feeling is what I was going for.


----------



## Rodders (Feb 24, 2022)

Tell us when it's released and I'll download a copy.


----------



## Toby Frost (Feb 24, 2022)

Will do! I'm hoping for the second week of March, provided nothing goes horribly wrong.


----------



## Anthony Grate (Mar 2, 2022)

What is the premise of this?


----------



## Toby Frost (Mar 3, 2022)

Good question!


----------



## Anthony Grate (Mar 3, 2022)

Awesome! Thanks for that. The story sounds like a very unique one. I'm interested.


----------



## Toby Frost (Mar 6, 2022)

The test copy has arrived and it's looking good!


----------



## Toby Frost (Mar 10, 2022)

So, I've currently got the double whammy of being ill and having Amazon refusing to accept the cover for reasons unknown. I'm working on this but it's taking a while. In the meantime, you can always download it on Kindle!






						The Imposters eBook : Frost, Toby: Amazon.co.uk: Kindle Store
					

The Imposters eBook : Frost, Toby: Amazon.co.uk: Kindle Store



					www.amazon.co.uk


----------



## HareBrain (Mar 11, 2022)

Toby Frost said:


> Amazon refusing to accept the cover for reasons unknown


Have you asked Claire? I remember when I uploaded a cover she had done, it didn't like it even though the number of pages I'd given Amazon was accurate. I think she had to adjust the spine width to reflect a rounder number of pages (say nearest five), and this is a common issue.

ETA: you could also do with adding the "look inside" function. And get well soon!


----------



## HareBrain (Mar 11, 2022)

Toby Frost said:


> In the meantime, you can always download it on Kindle!


I have, and I'm very much enjoying it. Though not comedic like Space Captain Smith, there's still plenty of sharp wit, especially in Cleaver's thoughts/dialogue. I like the mix of futuristic and (1950-ish?) retro. And it's about time we had a hardened criminal named Sally-Ann!


----------



## Toby Frost (Mar 11, 2022)

Thanks Bryan! It's one of my favourite things I've written, although that might just be that I've done a lot of work on it recently. It was quite nice to write something light that wasn't outright comedy: while you can be humorous, you no longer have the obligation to keep cracking jokes, and so you can say and do a bit more.

Claire and I were wondering the same thing about the page numbers and spine width. Failing that I'll have to phone them up and somehow speak to a human!


----------



## .matthew. (Mar 11, 2022)

I saw this pop up on my Amazon suggested list today. Is it a standalone novel?


----------



## Toby Frost (Mar 11, 2022)

Yep! There's a slight connection to other books I've written but the story and characters stand alone.


----------



## .matthew. (Mar 11, 2022)

Goodo. I'll be reading that tonight then. Well, if I don't get distracted anyway.


----------



## .matthew. (Mar 17, 2022)

Took me a few days but finished it in the end - the longish chapters kept making me put it down as I read in the early hours when I should be sleeping.

It was enjoyable and it got a chuckle here and there. You've really nailed the pacing of the action scenes as well, they were fun to read.


----------



## Toby Frost (Mar 17, 2022)

I'm glad you enjoyed it! I'm also pleased that the action scenes worked: they're quite hard to write, especially when you're cutting between characters, so I'm pleased that they were enjoyable to read. Cheers!


----------



## Toby Frost (Mar 19, 2022)

Right then, it's now properly and formally out on Amazon! I've got a paperback copy and very nice it is too. More copies are available!






						The Imposters: Amazon.co.uk: Frost, Toby: 9798414526407: Books
					

Buy The Imposters by Frost, Toby (ISBN: 9798414526407) from Amazon's Book Store. Everyday low prices and free delivery on eligible orders.



					www.amazon.co.uk


----------



## AnRoinnUltra (Mar 19, 2022)

Best of luck ...site says 'Temporarily out of stock' -that's a good start if ever there was one!


----------



## Toby Frost (Mar 20, 2022)

I hope that's a good start and not a sign that Amazon has malfunctioned!


----------



## HareBrain (Mar 20, 2022)

Looks like it's "in stock" now. Given that it's POD by Amazon, it seems weird that it ever wouldn't be!


----------



## Toby Frost (Mar 20, 2022)

And now Amazon seems to have randomly discounted the paperback from £9.99 to £7.83! Why not take advantage of this surprising offer, which certainly surprised me when I last looked at it!


----------



## worldofmutes (Mar 20, 2022)

Cool cover Toby. Maybe if it’s on Amazon I will give it a read.


----------



## Toby Frost (Mar 22, 2022)

The cover was made by my friend Claire, who did the covers for my two fantasy novels _Up To The Throne_ and _Blood Under Water_. I'm very pleased with how it came out, although I doubt I was much help in designing it!


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Mar 22, 2022)

Good luck with it, Toby!


----------



## Toby Frost (Mar 22, 2022)

Thanks Jo!


----------



## Juliana (Mar 23, 2022)

The cover looks great! And works very well in thumbnail, too. Good luck with it and congratulations!


----------



## Toby Frost (Mar 28, 2022)

Thanks Juliana! Now it's out I've got no idea how to advertise it, but it's definitely going to be entered into the next SF blog-off contest!


----------



## Toby Frost (Apr 3, 2022)

I got my first bad review today. I have arrived!


----------



## Stephen Palmer (Apr 3, 2022)

Pleased to say I'll be reviewing this for Chrons. Really great cover btw.


----------



## Stephen Palmer (Apr 3, 2022)

Toby Frost said:


> I got my first bad review today. I have arrived!


Own it.


----------



## Toby Frost (Apr 4, 2022)

While I don't want bad reviews, it was interesting. It boiled down to "He tried a new thing which didn't work" - _The Imposters_ is something of an experiment and one of the questions was whether it worked at all (I think it does, funnily enough!). 

It is a super cover. I am in now way responsible for this: I suspect that I was exactly the sort of person you don't want involved. My input boils down to "Like this, except not, bearing in mind that I have the power of veto here".


----------



## Vladd67 (Apr 4, 2022)

Is there a hint of The Prisoner in the cover's text?


----------



## Toby Frost (Apr 4, 2022)

It's the same font!


----------



## Zach777 (Apr 4, 2022)

Good luck! I hope the release went well for you!


----------



## Toby Frost (Apr 4, 2022)

Thanks! It seems to be ok so far - early days really, but most of the Amazon reviews have been complimentary!


----------

